# Poppy having a duvet day!



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment 71720


This is my grumpy 5yr old tabby hiding from the rest of the cats..:lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She is so grumpy she won't even let us look at the picture 


Attachment wont work .....


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> She is so grumpy she won't even let us look at the picture
> 
> Attachment wont work .....


LOL, i will try again


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww that's better 


She doesn't look grumpy at all!! She is playing hide and seek


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

She has such a beautiful face...but trust me she is a grumpy puss, just ask the other cats :scared:
But i love her to bits.


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

She's similar to our Poppy, but two and a half years older.


----------

